# Rally Picture



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the titles and it looks like a 1st place too!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*GREAT JOB!!*
*TEAM TAYLOR!!!*

:nchuck: :appl:​


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great looking crew! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the great work. Nice picture of the three of you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Taylor!!!1 =]


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Kailey and I are starting Excellent next month. It is going to be exciting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great photo! love the ribbons, too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice job Taylor! The picture looks great!


----------



## chloe15 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations! What a nice photo- your dogs look happy and proud, too! Best of luck with Excellent! I am working on my RAE with one of my boys (half way there). 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! Very nice photo too


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work! Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Happiness is a new title rosette--no, scratch that, make that two! A big congratulations on what was a great day! Beautiful picture!


----------

